# Bushy-tail bow hunt



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm putting together a couple bow only bushy tail hunts. If interested just let me know.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am guessing recurves with wooden arrows,if not could be very costly


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Or perhaps with flu-flu's. 

We tried a little bit years ago but never took it very seriously. It would definitely be a challenge. I will be interested in hearing the results.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Or perhaps with flu-flu's.
> 
> We tried a little bit years ago but never took it very seriously. It would definitely be a challenge. I will be interested in hearing the results.


I thought the flu-flu's went too slow and made too much noise with erratic flight,I also would like to hear the results


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not used the flu-flu's myself so I can't elaborate on that. When we tried it we just used aluminum shafts with standard fletching and lost a few in the process.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I have not used the flu-flu's myself so I can't elaborate on that. When we tried it we just used aluminum shafts with standard fletching and lost a few in the process.


Ahh ----the sound of arrows bouncing through tree limbs  lol know what ya mean


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, but only if you miss.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Ahh ----the sound of arrows bouncing through tree limbs lol know what ya mean


Judo tips with ground shots only




> Yeah, but only if you miss.
> __________________


Hit it right on the head, yea thats an intended pun. lol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that you mention it my buddy had the judo points when we did it years and years ago. As I recall, the arrows usually popped up and were in plain sight. Maybe I should get me a few judos and give that a try a home some time. It soulc sure be a blast if you get them in range.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Big C, I'm interested. Dogs?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Big C, I'm interested. Dogs?


Ole fashioned stalk and shoot


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I forget where I saw them, but there is a broadhead out there, really designed for turkey hunting, where the blades are 2", so the overall cutting diameter is 4" (sound right?). I've been tempted many times to shoot an arrow at squirrels while sitting up in the stand. Sometime, if I only had a brick.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think what your referring to is the "Guilutine" (spelling. lol) I have seen them work, they literally remove the head from the bird! lol Not sure you would want to use them on a bushy tail if your going to try to eat it.Then again it may "pre-slice" it for you.lol I'm gonna order a set of them for the fall season turkey.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

we have shot a few while deer hunting with the crossbow pinded them to the ground it was funny the latter we ate them


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

they have some snare arrow that split in to lick 4 or 5 they use them for birdhunting i dont know where to git them just have seen them at the **** fest or fall fest


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone wanna join me for this?


----------

